# Lazy Dog Chocolateria



## OURv (Jan 15, 2017)

All,

After we had dinner downtown Grass Valley, Ca we took

A walkabout & stumbled upon this place…

NO DROOLING !!!








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


----------



## sophia james (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow! just amazing place you have stumbled. I really like your video about discovering "Chocolateria" to us. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jordan Schleider (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool! You guys had a great time there. Thanks for sharing the video. It seems Chocolateria is just a wonderful place to have fun with your family and kids. It's full of so many yummy chocolates.


----------

